# Elliott: quasi 650 mln immessi nel Milan



## admin (20 Ottobre 2020)

Come riportato da calcio e finanza, Elliott fino ad oggi ha versato nel Milan quasi 650 mln di euro

L’articolo ed i documenti qui -) calcioefinanza.it/2020/10/20/tutti-versamenti-di-elliott-per-il-milan-documenti/


----------



## bmb (20 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcio e finanza, Elliott fino ad oggi ha versato nel Milan quasi 650 mln di euro
> 
> L’articolo ed i documenti qui -) calcioefinanza.it/2020/10/20/tutti-versamenti-di-elliott-per-il-milan-documenti/



Sarà il caso di cedere il passo, prima di buttarne altri.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcio e finanza, Elliott fino ad oggi ha versato nel Milan quasi 650 mln di euro
> 
> L’articolo ed i documenti qui -) calcioefinanza.it/2020/10/20/tutti-versamenti-di-elliott-per-il-milan-documenti/



Tramite la controllata in Lussemburgo, si può dire tutto di questi qui ma non che tengano in piedi la baracca


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcio e finanza, Elliott fino ad oggi ha versato nel Milan quasi 650 mln di euro
> 
> L’articolo ed i documenti qui -) calcioefinanza.it/2020/10/20/tutti-versamenti-di-elliott-per-il-milan-documenti/



Pezzenti!!! Servono le sponsorizzazioni tarocche!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcio e finanza, Elliott fino ad oggi ha versato nel Milan quasi 650 mln di euro
> 
> L’articolo ed i documenti qui -) calcioefinanza.it/2020/10/20/tutti-versamenti-di-elliott-per-il-milan-documenti/



È un Apostolo! È un Santo!! Evviva il nostro Presidente! Evviva!!! Perchè è un bel Presidente!


----------



## Marcex7 (20 Ottobre 2020)

Quanti però nella squadra?Non in senso polemico ma solo per capire.
Detto questo è inutile ragionare su questi numeri se non abbiamo ben chiaro gli obiettivi.
Con questa squadra in CL non ci arrivi quindi abbiamo speso poco.
Se invece l'obiettivo è l'Europa League allora la spesa è proporzionata al target prefissato


----------



## Raryof (20 Ottobre 2020)

650 mln è il valore attuale del Milan senza stadio quindi la proprietà più di così non investirà mai, l'antifona l'avete capita il 5 ottobre.
Con una squadra in Champs, rivalutata e lo stadio avviato potranno chiedere un mlrd tranquillo tranquillo con un bel guadagno finale.
Sono calcoli spicci ma dicono come stanno le cose, la fortuna è aver messo su un bel gruppo con competenza in tempo, ora vediamo cosa saremo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> 650 mln è il valore attuale del Milan senza stadio quindi la proprietà più di così non investirà mai, l'antifona l'avete capita il 5 ottobre.
> Con una squadra in Champs, rivalutata e lo stadio avviato potranno chiedere un mlrd tranquillo tranquillo con un bel guadagno finale.
> Sono calcoli spicci ma dicono come stanno le cose, la fortuna è aver messo su un bel gruppo con competenza in tempo, ora vediamo cosa saremo.



Questo è. Né più né meno.


----------



## Devil man (20 Ottobre 2020)

ci butta 650M non è mai venuto a vedere 1 partita allo stadio....non vi pare strano ???


----------



## bmb (20 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> 650 mln è il valore attuale del Milan senza stadio quindi la proprietà più di così non investirà mai, l'antifona l'avete capita il 5 ottobre.
> Con una squadra in Champs, rivalutata e lo stadio avviato potranno chiedere un mlrd tranquillo tranquillo con un bel guadagno finale.
> Sono calcoli spicci ma dicono come stanno le cose, la fortuna è aver messo su un bel gruppo con competenza in tempo, ora vediamo cosa saremo.



Se il prossimo anno saremo in CL, di quei fantomatici 1000 milioni, un bel cinquantello dovrebbero girarlo ai protagonisti del miracolo (Maldini, Pioli, Ibra).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Ottobre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ci butta 650M non è mai venuto a vedere 1 partita allo stadio....non vi pare strano ???



Nooooo è tutto normale, figurati. Ringraziamo quel 5-0 a Bergamo, vah... senza quello Ibra non sarebbe mai arrivato e chissà dove e cosa saremmo ora.



Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Quanti però nella squadra?Non in senso polemico ma solo per capire.
> Detto questo è inutile ragionare su questi numeri se non abbiamo ben chiaro gli obiettivi.
> Con questa squadra in CL non ci arrivi quindi abbiamo speso poco.
> Se invece l'obiettivo è l'Europa League allora la spesa è proporzionata al target prefissato



Le sentenze di Carsex...

Infatti i 57 punti in 25 partite li abbiamo fatti dopo aver settato il livello della Com al ribasso (fun fact: c’è chi crede che il Covid abbia fatto esattamente questo), mica sul campo e con pieno merito.


----------



## Gekyn (20 Ottobre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ci butta 650M non è mai venuto a vedere 1 partita allo stadio....non vi pare strano ???



Assolutamente no, è un fondo, gli interessa guadagnarci spendendo il meno possibile..... appena ci sarà la possibilità con il giusto guadagno, il milan sarà venduto


----------



## Marcex7 (20 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Nooooo è tutto normale, figurati. Ringraziamo quel 5-0 a Bergamo, vah... senza quello Ibra non sarebbe mai arrivato e chissà dove e cosa saremmo ora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probabilmente io e te viviamo in mondi paralleli.
Nel mio mondo il campionato è alla quinta giornata e i 57 punti in 25 partite non mi fanno giocare inChampions.
Se il tuo mondo è diverso allora riformulo tutto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Ottobre 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente io e te viviamo in mondi paralleli.
> Nel mio mondo il campionato è alla quinta giornata e i 57 punti in 25 partite non mi fanno giocare inChampions.
> Se il tuo mondo è diverso allora riformulo tutto



Ma è ovvio che non ti fanno giocare in CL, però un’idea della nostra forza e dei nostri obiettivi plausibili (trattandosi di 25 partite, non di 8, non di 10 e manco 16) la restituisce.


----------



## Aron (20 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcio e finanza, Elliott fino ad oggi ha versato nel Milan quasi 650 mln di euro
> 
> L’articolo ed i documenti qui -) calcioefinanza.it/2020/10/20/tutti-versamenti-di-elliott-per-il-milan-documenti/



E anche oggi ci ricordano della generosità di Elio e delle sue storie tese.
Grazie Elio!


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcio e finanza, Elliott fino ad oggi ha versato nel Milan quasi 650 mln di euro
> 
> L’articolo ed i documenti qui -) calcioefinanza.it/2020/10/20/tutti-versamenti-di-elliott-per-il-milan-documenti/



Non vedo la notizia.

Se decidessi di comprare un appartamento nel centro di roma chi pagherebbe spese, imu, ecc ecc se non il sottoscritto?

E' un santo. Un bel presidente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non vedo la notizia.
> 
> Se decidessi di comprare un appartamento nel centro di roma chi pagherebbe spese, imu, ecc ecc se non il sottoscritto?
> 
> E' un santo. Un bel presidente.



Il problema è che hanno comprato un appartamento in centro a Roma ma lasciato andare in malora dai precedenti inquilini, compresi varie spese insolute per vecchie bollette..
Quindi oltre ad imu, spese e resto hanno pure iniziato a fare i lavori di manodopera rimasti fermi ad anni prima..purtroppo però non si è contenti e si pretenderebbe anche che stessero già acquistando il mobilio pregiato da esibire agli ospiti..


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che hanno comprato un appartamento in centro a Roma ma lasciato andare in malora dai precedenti inquilini, compresi varie spese insolute per vecchie bollette..
> Quindi oltre ad imu, spese e resto hanno pure iniziato a fare i lavori di manodopera rimasti fermi ad anni prima..purtroppo però non si è contenti e si pretenderebbe anche che stessero già acquistando il mobilio pregiato da esibire agli ospiti..



Beh, hanno in mano il milan. Vorrei ben vedere ......
Anzi, agli occhi della gente è chiaro che balza tutto ciò che non fanno e non il minimo sindacale che fanno.
Oltretutto i soldi che hanno speso, qualora vendessero oggi, li riavrebbero fino all'ultimo centesimo senza problema alcuno.

Diciamo poi pure che se comprassi io un appartamento come loro hanno preso il milan come minimo mi farei 30 anni di carcere .
Questo lo dice nessuno?
Tra cinese scemo che chiede soldi in prestito nascosto nella credenza, soldi che sbucano da sotto i tombini, soldi che arrivano da paradisi fiscali , elliott che presta soldi chiedendo il milan come pegno e poi..... effettivamente ottiene il milan...

beh , direi che abbiamo stuprato oltremodo questo glorioso club , la sua storia e tutti i tifosi del mondo che lo tifano.

Il milan è stato usato e elliott è parta attiva fin dal principio.
Riconoscenza?
Ma anche no.
Prima leva le tende meglio è.


----------



## Mika (20 Ottobre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ci butta 650M non è mai venuto a vedere 1 partita allo stadio....non vi pare strano ???



Invero è venuto 5 volte tra la stagione 2018/19 e 2019/20 prima del Covid (Gordon Singer). Con tanto di foto in tribuna con Scaroni e Gazidis. Basta cercare su google Gordon Singer a Milano


----------



## mandraghe (20 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non vedo la notizia.
> 
> Se decidessi di comprare un appartamento nel centro di roma chi pagherebbe spese, imu, ecc ecc se non il sottoscritto?
> 
> E' un santo. Un bel presidente.



Anche Berlusconi ripianava ogni anno. Però non leggevo inni di gloria come succede con Elliott. Inoltre ripianare non significa niente, lo deve fare per legge. E ripianare non vuol dire investire, che son due cose ben distinte. Eppure leggo hip hip hurrà per Singer. Boh.

Inoltre se la squadra sta andando bene è perché si è fatto il contrario di quello che auspicavano gli strozzini: invece dei giovani futuribili e soprattutto rivendibili (eheheheh) abbiamo svoltato con Ibra e Kjaer due "vecchietti" che senza l'insistenza di Maldini probabilmente non avremmo preso. Fosse stato per Elliott ed il suo braccio armato Gazidis invece di Ibra avremmo avuto Schick e invece di Kjaer qualche fenomeno parastatale (cit.) sconosciuto e acerbo che ci avrebbe causato mille problemi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh, hanno in mano il milan. Vorrei ben vedere ......
> Anzi, agli occhi della gente è chiaro che balza tutto ciò che non fanno e non il minimo sindacale che fanno.
> Oltretutto i soldi che hanno speso, qualora vendessero oggi, li riavrebbero fino all'ultimo centesimo senza problema alcuno.
> 
> ...



Stiamo cambiando discorso..qua si sostiene continuamente che Elliott non caccia un soldo..i dati dicono il contrario e non sono confutabili con tutte le teorie che possiamo supporre o inventarci...poi se preferivate comisso accomodatevi eh..ognuno ha i suoi gusti..perché la fila non c'è per comprare un club che genera 100 milioni di rosso quando va bene


----------



## Djici (20 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche Berlusconi ripianava ogni anno. Però non leggevo inni di gloria come succede con Elliott. Inoltre ripianare non significa niente, lo deve fare per legge. E ripianare non vuol dire investire, che son due cose ben distinte. Eppure leggo hip hip hurrà per Singer. Boh.
> 
> Inoltre se la squadra sta andando bene è perché si è fatto il contrario di quello che auspicavano gli strozzini: invece dei giovani futuribili e soprattutto rivendibili (eheheheh) abbiamo svoltato con Ibra e Kjaer due "vecchietti" che senza l'insistenza di Maldini probabilmente non avremmo preso. Fosse stato per Elliott ed il suo braccio armato Gazidis invece di Ibra avremmo avuto Schick e invece di Kjaer qualche fenomeno parastatale (cit.) sconosciuto e acerbo che ci avrebbe causato mille problemi.



Eh.
Berlusconi e Galliani li volevano morti.
Invece a questi una bella statua perché RIPIANA.
Cose che deve comunque fare per legge e che hanno fatto pure le proprietà precedenti.
Non abbiamo investito mezzo euro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Ottobre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Eh.
> Berlusconi e Galliani li volevano morti.
> Invece a questi una bella statua perché RIPIANA.
> Cose che deve comunque fare per legge e che hanno fatto pure le proprietà precedenti.
> *Non abbiamo investito mezzo euro*.



Infatti Theo e Bennacer e Leao e Rebic e Ibra sono arrivati per gentile concessione..non li abbiamo pagati, e anche lo stipendio è in realtà inesistente, giocano gratis...


----------



## mandraghe (20 Ottobre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Eh.
> Berlusconi e Galliani li volevano morti.
> Invece a questi una bella statua perché RIPIANA.
> Cose che deve comunque fare per legge e che hanno fatto pure le proprietà precedenti.
> Non abbiamo investito mezzo euro.





Elliott sta facendo quello che faceva l'ultimo Berlusconi. Zero investimenti e mercati a zero. Solo che invece di Galliani che prendeva Taiwo, Mexes, Traoré e Destro abbiamo, per fortuna, Maldini che ci ha portato Theo, Kjaer, Bennacer e Ibra. Altrimenti anche i risultati sarebbero stati identici.


----------



## Djici (20 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti Theo e Bennacer e Leao e Rebic e Ibra sono arrivati per gentile concessione..non li abbiamo pagati, e anche lo stipendio è in realtà inesistente, giocano gratis...



I soldi spesi sono sempre e solo soldi risparmiati da contratti pesanti non rinnovati.
Mi potrai dire che avrebbero potuto non spendere nemmeno quelli e mettere solo primavera.
Tra poco lì dovremo ringraziare pure perché abbiamo più di 11 giocatori in rosa?


----------



## mandraghe (20 Ottobre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> I soldi spesi sono sempre e solo soldi risparmiati da contratti pesanti non rinnovati.
> Mi potrai dire che avrebbero potuto non spendere nemmeno quelli e mettere solo primavera.
> Tra poco lì dovremo ringraziare pure perché abbiamo più di 11 giocatori in rosa?




Allucinante, adesso dobbiamo esaltare Elliott che paga gli stipendi. Anche il cinefake li pagava....


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Ottobre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> I soldi spesi sono sempre e solo soldi risparmiati da contratti pesanti non rinnovati.
> Mi potrai dire che avrebbero potuto non spendere nemmeno quelli e mettere solo primavera.
> Tra poco lì dovremo ringraziare pure perché abbiamo più di 11 giocatori in rosa?



Ma non cogliete il punto, non si tratta di ringraziare nessuno, si tratta solo di non contestare la gestione ordinata del club manco ci stessero trattando come pezze da piedi, hanno messo ad oggi 650 milioni in 2 anni, non mi pare poco considerando che il club naviga con bilanci da vomito; inoltre alla fine stiamo vedendo un Milan finalmente competitivo dopo ANNI di schifo immondo..
Merito di Maldini direte..eh comodo così..però i dirigenti chi li sceglie? Maldini bene o male abbiamo fatto di tutto per trattenerlo quando voleva mollare e anche la conferma di Pioli è una scelta societaria che aveva altre opzioni come ben sappiamo

Ognuno ha meriti e colpe, trovo penoso che siamo qui a criticare quando abbiamo i ragazzi primi, abbiamo Ibra in rosa e stiamo provando a rinnovare gente che chiede ingaggi da Premier league


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Stiamo cambiando discorso..qua si sostiene continuamente che Elliott non caccia un soldo..i dati dicono il contrario e non sono confutabili con tutte le teorie che possiamo supporre o inventarci...poi se preferivate comisso accomodatevi eh..ognuno ha i suoi gusti..perché la fila non c'è per comprare un club che genera 100 milioni di rosso quando va bene



Bisogna fare un distinguo tra i soldi spesi per la normale gestione e quelli spesi per migliorare e ingrandire l'impresa.
Elliott sta spendendo per la normale gestione cercando di rendere il milan autosufficiente.
Non ci vedo nulla di trascendentale in tutto ciò e nulla di cui vantarsi.
Anche lotito ha preso la lazio, ha spalmato i debiti su 150 anni e gestisce il club in modo virtuoso.

Il fpf impone conti a posto ma le proprietà che vogliono investire i conti li tengono a posto mettendoci liquidità, quelle che non vogliono investire lo fanno puntando sulla sostenibilità.
Il milan non meriterebbe una proprietà del primo tipo?

Io continuo a credere di si.
Anche in tempi di fpf ci sono clubs da commisso e lotito e clubs che hanno bisogno di altre proprietà.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bisogna fare un distinguo tra i soldi spesi per la normale gestione e quelli spesi per migliorare e ingrandire l'impresa.
> Elliott sta spendendo per la normale gestione cercando di rendere il milan autosufficiente.
> Non ci vedo nulla di trascendentale in tutto ciò e nulla di cui vantarsi.
> Anche lotito ha preso la lazio, ha spalmato i debiti su 150 anni e gestisce il club in modo virtuoso.
> ...



Sprechi il tuo tempo, ma non perché l’amico [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] non capisca o robe simili, ma perché purtroppo gli ultimi otto anni su molti di noi hanno lasciato segni troppo profondi, ci hanno fatto dimenticare chi siamo a forza di umiliazioni. Quindi non biasimo chi ragiona in un certo modo, nella vita alla fine ci si abitua a tutto. Basti pensare ai commenti fatti sul topic del kebabbaro che ci aveva rifiutati dove si sosteneva che per lui fosse una scelta migliore rimanere nello Schalke04 che collezionava decimi e noni posti nell’ultimo decennio. Ci hanno fatto dimenticare chi siamo, tanto che, come fatto notare da [MENTION=1166]mandraghe[/MENTION], quando Belluccone agiva così (cioè ripianare e non mettere un euro per finanziare la squadra) tutti insorgevano, ma all’epoca, negli anni 2012, 2013, 2014 e così via sapevamo ancora chi fossimo. Ora questa consapevolezza si è persa, o meglio si sta perdendo, e non ne faccio una colpa ripeto, è nell’ordine naturale delle cose.

Per questo questa ripresa è benedetta, perché altri cinque anni come gli ultimi otto e fidati, non lo dico per esagerare, ma vedremo davvero i tifosi milanisti fare baldoria in Duomo per una qualificazione EL. Ora non siamo ancora arrivati a quel punto, ma ci stiamo, o meglio ci stavamo (si spera di poter parlare al passato) arrivando, e ci saremmo arrivati indubbiamente continuando su quella strada. Già i cori personalizzati per un nessuno come Piatek appena arrivato (onore che in genere i tifosi Casciavit tributavano o ai grandi giocatori, alle star arrivate come tali, o a coloro che avevano già dimostrato molto con la nostra maglia) o Montella portato in trionfo sotto la Sud per un sesto posto erano segnali di questa mutazione genetica del tifoso milanista. Si, il Milan merita molto meglio rispetto ad Elio(tt), ma purtroppo gli ultimi otto anni hanno talmente “prostrato” alcuni di noi, ci hanno talmente sfiancati, sderenati, che non lo sappiamo più, e un rabbino che ci gestisce alla Lotito ci sembra quasi un qualcosa meritevole di spugnettamenti vari, così come un nessuno turco 20enne dello Schalke04 che ci rifiuta viene visto come una cosa normale, anzi saggia.

Ora rimetteremo le cose a posto, ma quello che stava succedendo fino a poco tempo fa rendeva quasi inevitabile cose del genere, purtroppo. Ricordati: nella vita ci si abitua a tutto, letteralmente.



mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche Berlusconi ripianava ogni anno. Però non leggevo inni di gloria come succede con Elliott. Inoltre ripianare non significa niente, lo deve fare per legge. E ripianare non vuol dire investire, che son due cose ben distinte. Eppure leggo hip hip hurrà per Singer. Boh.
> 
> Inoltre se la squadra sta andando bene è perché si è fatto il contrario di quello che auspicavano gli strozzini: invece dei giovani futuribili e soprattutto rivendibili (eheheheh) abbiamo svoltato con Ibra e Kjaer due "vecchietti" che senza l'insistenza di Maldini probabilmente non avremmo preso. Fosse stato per Elliott ed il suo braccio armato Gazidis invece di Ibra avremmo avuto Schick e invece di Kjaer qualche fenomeno parastatale (cit.) sconosciuto e acerbo che ci avrebbe causato mille problemi.



Io i servi bergamosci li detesto quanto i gobbi, ma bisogna davvero ringraziare quel 5-0 di Bergamo. Con una vittoria (magari con golletto di Piatek a porta vuota), un pareggio o una “tiepida” sconfitta per 1-0 non sarebbero arrivati né Ibra né Kjaer.

Sarebbe in compenso arrivato il Forrest Giamp che ce l’ha fatta, cioè Rangnick, e ora ci staremmo godendo quella sciccheria di Schick guardandolo terrorizzare le difese italiane ed europee.


----------



## Djici (20 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma non cogliete il punto, non si tratta di ringraziare nessuno, si tratta solo di non contestare la gestione ordinata del club manco ci stessero trattando come pezze da piedi, hanno messo ad oggi 650 milioni in 2 anni, non mi pare poco considerando che il club naviga con bilanci da vomito; inoltre alla fine stiamo vedendo un Milan finalmente competitivo dopo ANNI di schifo immondo..
> Merito di Maldini direte..eh comodo così..però i dirigenti chi li sceglie? Maldini bene o male abbiamo fatto di tutto per trattenerlo quando voleva mollare e anche la conferma di Pioli è una scelta societaria che aveva altre opzioni come ben sappiamo
> 
> Ognuno ha meriti e colpe, trovo penoso che siamo qui a criticare quando abbiamo i ragazzi primi, abbiamo Ibra in rosa e stiamo provando a rinnovare gente che chiede ingaggi da Premier league



Siamo primi. Contentissimo. I ragazzi li sostieni. Sempre e comunque. Se ricordi bene io ero uno di quelli che scriveva su questo forum che la squadra NON ANDAVA FISCHIATA a partita in corso. MAI.

Ma la proprietà rimane un abominio.
Questa proprietà non la giudico da quello che riuscirà ad ottenere. La giudico su quello che prova a fare per arrivarci.
Fare tutto il possibile ma non centrare l'obiettivo e una cosa che posso accettare serenamente.
Invece non fare nulla non e accettabile...neanche se alla fine l'obbiettivo riesci comunque a conquistarlo.

E come se uno studente non facesse nulla per essere promosso.
Solo il minimo indispensabile : andare a scuola e basta.
Magari sarà bocciato. Magari sarà promosso. Io in tutti e due i casi lo sbrano se e mio figlio.
Invece se fa tutto il possibile ma non ci riesce comunque allora non puoi dire nulla.
Ce l'ha messa tutta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Ottobre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Siamo primi. Contentissimo. I ragazzi li sostieni. Sempre e comunque. Se ricordi bene io ero uno di quelli che scriveva su questo forum che la squadra NON ANDAVA FISCHIATA a partita in corso. MAI.
> 
> Ma la proprietà rimane un abominio.
> Questa proprietà non la giudico da quello che riuscirà ad ottenere. La giudico su quello che prova a fare per arrivarci.
> ...



Standing ovation.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2020)

non sono spesi per passione o altro, sono investiti per un guadagno futuro più grande.

se non li mette il milan fallisce e va in perdita.

dov'è il clamore? è un usuraio e ha "usurato" il milan del cinese. ora lo deve solo gestire per venderlo. nessuna novità.
lo dobbiamo anche ringraziare per arricchirsi sul nome del milan?


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> 650 mln è il valore attuale del Milan senza stadio quindi la proprietà più di così non investirà mai, l'antifona l'avete capita il 5 ottobre.
> Con una squadra in Champs, rivalutata e lo stadio avviato potranno chiedere un mlrd tranquillo tranquillo con un bel guadagno finale.
> Sono calcoli spicci ma dicono come stanno le cose, la fortuna è aver messo su un bel gruppo con competenza in tempo, ora vediamo cosa saremo.



caxxate. Anno prossimo dovranno sborsare un altro centello per ripianare il bilancio, anche se ci auguriamo tutti che possa diminuire con l'entrata in champions.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Siamo primi. Contentissimo. I ragazzi li sostieni. Sempre e comunque. Se ricordi bene io ero uno di quelli che scriveva su questo forum che la squadra NON ANDAVA FISCHIATA a partita in corso. MAI.
> 
> Ma la proprietà rimane un abominio.
> Questa proprietà non la giudico da quello che riuscirà ad ottenere. La giudico su quello che prova a fare per arrivarci.
> ...



Quindi diamo per scontato che Elliott abbia centinaia di milioni da buttare nel calcio..ok..no perché "fare tutto quello che si può" chi lo stabilisce quanto è il limite? Oggi siamo questi, poi possiamo credere alle favole di Arnault o il russo che vogliono metterci vagonate di soldi..
si si...è così...intanto l'unica offerta vera l'avevano fatto il thailandese e commisso..bella roba proprio..


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bisogna fare un distinguo tra i soldi spesi per la normale gestione e quelli spesi per migliorare e ingrandire l'impresa.
> Elliott sta spendendo per la normale gestione cercando di rendere il milan autosufficiente.
> Non ci vedo nulla di trascendentale in tutto ciò e nulla di cui vantarsi.
> Anche lotito ha preso la lazio, ha spalmato i debiti su 150 anni e gestisce il club in modo virtuoso.
> ...





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sprechi il tuo tempo, ma non perché l’amico [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] non capisca o robe simili, ma perché purtroppo gli ultimi otto anni su molti di noi hanno lasciato segni troppo profondi, ci hanno fatto dimenticare chi siamo a forza di umiliazioni. Quindi non biasimo chi ragiona in un certo modo, nella vita alla fine ci si abitua a tutto. Basti pensare ai commenti fatti sul topic del kebabbaro che ci aveva rifiutati dove si sosteneva che per lui fosse una scelta migliore rimanere nello Schalke04 che collezionava decimi e noni posti nell’ultimo decennio. Ci hanno fatto dimenticare chi siamo, tanto che, come fatto notare da [MENTION=1166]mandraghe[/MENTION], quando Belluccone agiva così (cioè ripianare e non mettere un euro per finanziare la squadra) tutti insorgevano, ma all’epoca, negli anni 2012, 2013, 2014 e così via sapevamo ancora chi fossimo. Ora questa consapevolezza si è persa, o meglio si sta perdendo, e non ne faccio una colpa ripeto, è nell’ordine naturale delle cose.
> 
> Per questo questa ripresa è benedetta, perché altri cinque anni come gli ultimi otto e fidati, non lo dico per esagerare, ma vedremo davvero i tifosi milanisti fare baldoria in Duomo per una qualificazione EL. Ora non siamo ancora arrivati a quel punto, ma ci stiamo, o meglio ci stavamo (si spera di poter parlare al passato) arrivando, e ci saremmo arrivati indubbiamente continuando su quella strada. Già i cori personalizzati per un nessuno come Piatek appena arrivato (onore che in genere i tifosi Casciavit tributavano o ai grandi giocatori, alle star arrivate come tali, o a coloro che avevano già dimostrato molto con la nostra maglia) o Montella portato in trionfo sotto la Sud per un sesto posto erano segnali di questa mutazione genetica del tifoso milanista. Si, il Milan merita molto meglio rispetto ad Elio(tt), ma purtroppo gli ultimi otto anni hanno talmente “prostrato” alcuni di noi, ci hanno talmente sfiancati, sderenati, che non lo sappiamo più, e un rabbino che ci gestisce alla Lotito ci sembra quasi un qualcosa meritevole di spugnettamenti vari, così come un nessuno turco 20enne dello Schalke04 che ci rifiuta viene visto come una cosa normale, anzi saggia.
> 
> Ora rimetteremo le cose a posto, ma quello che stava succedendo fino a poco tempo fa rendeva quasi inevitabile cose del genere, purtroppo. Ricordati: nella vita ci si abitua a tutto, letteralmente.



Voglio rispondere in quanto sono stato chiamato in causa, e su questo punto ahimé abbiamo visioni davvero diverse...
La premessa nr 1: io non esalto Elliott, ma nemmeno lo critico..semplicemente prendo atto che oggi il Milan ha questa proprietà con la sua visione del modo in cui va gestito il club.
Io contesto quando mi si dice che sono spilorci che non mettono un euro, non mi sta perché li ci sono 650 milioni che cantano e non sono noccioline, che siano per ripianare o meno non li accetto paralleli con Lotito o simili perché la gestione ordinaria non dovrebbe produrre rossi vergognosi da -100, -140 o più milioni..quindi ci sta che le possibilità di chi ora gestisce il Milan si fermino lì, se poi vogliamo fare noi i conti in tasca a quanto Elliott possa investire ok, ma non abbiamo dati per valutarlo.
Anche i paralleli con Berlusconi sono senza senso: 1°, è il nano col suo losco braccio destro che ci hanno ridotto così svuotando il club tecnicamente e perdendo il treno dell'esplosione del business calcio dopo il 2010 quando tutti i top club si sono arricchiti MENO DUE..e badate che eravamo in cima al mondo allora e bastava poco per restare quanto meno nelle prime 10 d'europa, ma appunto quella programmazione che si contesta ad Elliott (volgarmente definita politica dei giovani) è quella che al tempo ci avrebbe permesso di restare al top anziché naufragare mentre i conti si appesantivano per comprare e pagare i beckham o i Ronaldinho o altr eoperazione ridicole che hanno distrutto i bilanci senza aggiungere nulla al valore del club. Oggi la situazione è drammaticamente cambiata, c'è il fpf, ci sono otto anni fuori dal calcio che conta con gli sponsor che ci ricattano e i giocatori che non ci possiamo più permettere perché mentre B&G 10 anni fa raccontavano la barzelletta sulla fiscalità spagnola, oggi ci sono realmente 3-400 milioni di fatturato in meno con cui doversi confrontare sugli ingaggi dei giocatori..credete sia possibile oggi andare da un top e chiedergli di venire al Milan a prendere 4 milioni (cifre alta per noi) quando altri gliene offrono 6-7? Guardate un chiesa, tanto per dire..

Rispondo anche su Kabak, non ho detto che lo shalke è meglio del Milan, ho detto che ha fatto una scelta che ci sta per la crescita: veniva da noi e rischiava di fare panchina o bruciarsi la carriera se falliva..lì continua un processo di crescita in un club dove gioca e un calcio che conosce dove può mettersi in mostra, cosa c'è di male?

Aggiungo solo una nota: non c'è la fila per comprare il Milan, come non c'era prima..nessuno compra oggi un club che genera 140 milioni di rosso..se volevate Comisso ok, io preferisco Elliott


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Voglio rispondere in quanto sono stato chiamato in causa, e su questo punto ahimé abbiamo visioni davvero diverse...
> La premessa nr 1: io non esalto Elliott, ma nemmeno lo critico..semplicemente prendo atto che oggi il Milan ha questa proprietà con la sua visione del modo in cui va gestito il club.
> Io contesto quando mi si dice che sono spilorci che non mettono un euro, non mi sta perché li ci sono 650 milioni che cantano e non sono noccioline, che siano per ripianare o meno non li accetto paralleli con Lotito o simili perché la gestione ordinaria non dovrebbe produrre rossi vergognosi da -100, -140 o più milioni..quindi ci sta che le possibilità di chi ora gestisce il Milan si fermino lì, se poi vogliamo fare noi i conti in tasca a quanto Elliott possa investire ok, ma non abbiamo dati per valutarlo.
> Anche i paralleli con Berlusconi sono senza senso: 1°, è il nano col suo losco braccio destro che ci hanno ridotto così svuotando il club tecnicamente e perdendo il treno dell'esplosione del business calcio dopo il 2010 quando tutti i top club si sono arricchiti MENO DUE..e badate che eravamo in cima al mondo allora e bastava poco per restare quanto meno nelle prime 10 d'europa, ma appunto quella programmazione che si contesta ad Elliott (volgarmente definita politica dei giovani) è quella che al tempo ci avrebbe permesso di restare al top anziché naufragare mentre i conti si appesantivano per comprare e pagare i beckham o i Ronaldinho o altr eoperazione ridicole che hanno distrutto i bilanci senza aggiungere nulla al valore del club. Oggi la situazione è drammaticamente cambiata, c'è il fpf, ci sono otto anni fuori dal calcio che conta con gli sponsor che ci ricattano e i giocatori che non ci possiamo più permettere perché mentre B&G 10 anni fa raccontavano la barzelletta sulla fiscalità spagnola, oggi ci sono realmente 3-400 milioni di fatturato in meno con cui doversi confrontare sugli ingaggi dei giocatori..credete sia possibile oggi andare da un top e chiedergli di venire al Milan a prendere 4 milioni (cifre alta per noi) quando altri gliene offrono 6-7? Guardate un chiesa, tanto per dire..
> ...



Per ora i tanti milioni versati da Elliott per sanare i rossi di bilancio sono serviti si e no a pagare il valore del brand milan.
Siamo a 650 pare. Giusto?
Più o meno ci siamo. Mi inizierei a sorprendere qualora elliott arrivasse a versare più di quanto vale il milan o di quanto potrebbe ottenere da una futura rivendita. Non siamo ancora a quel livello.
Visto che modalità e cifre di acquisto sono state ridicole a tal punto da offendere l'intelligenza media e la finanza.
La guardia di finanza ,invece, quella tace. Forse meglio per noi.

Poi ti ripeto :una proprietà in un'impresa come il calcio può sanare le finanze con una gestione virtuosa o può farlo investendo perchè non parliamo di una fabbrica ma parliamo di una palla che rotola e di risultati sul campo.
Ti faccio un esempio stupido ma che rende l'idea : immaginiamo che una squadra abbia costi insostenibili per i risultati che centra sul campo e per la conseguente visibilità.
Le strade da seguire sono sue : ridimensioni la rosa , tagli i costi perchè stai pagando più di quanto ottieni. Ci sta.

Ma il fpf permette anche un'altra strada : investi(nei modi che il regolamento consente, e ci sono), compri un campione che magari ti migliora sportivamente, ti porta a un obiettivo sportivo, ti porta ad aumentare gli introiti , ti migliora la visibilità , riesci a ingolosire più sponsor. Parte insomma la macchina tipica dello sport.


Perchè il calcio non è un'impresa come le altre , visto che ci sono in ballo una palla che rotola e dei risultati sportivi.


Ai tempi del fpf bisogna far quadrare i conti ma non dobbiamo mai credere che esista solo la gestione virtuosa, questo è quanto vogliono far credere i presidenti e i proprietari che puntano sull'autofinanziamento.
Se poi sol perchè il milan è finito in mano a Elliott dobbiamo farcene una ragione e accettare quel che passa il convento , beh allora amen.
Ma non diciamo che elliott sta investendo perchè non lo sta facendo affatto.
Sta facendo i suoi affari e speriamo possano un pò conciliarsi col campo e col gioco ma non è mica cosi certo.
Elliott sta cercando di rendere il milan sostenibile e appetibile sul mercato a livello industriale per poi rivenderlo e guadagnarci.
Non ha nessun interesse a migliorare il milan sportivamente investendo perchè guadagnerebbe poi di meno in fase di closing.


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Voglio rispondere in quanto sono stato chiamato in causa, e su questo punto ahimé abbiamo visioni davvero diverse...
> La premessa nr 1: io non esalto Elliott, ma nemmeno lo critico..semplicemente prendo atto che oggi il Milan ha questa proprietà con la sua visione del modo in cui va gestito il club.
> Io contesto quando mi si dice che sono spilorci che non mettono un euro, non mi sta perché li ci sono 650 milioni che cantano e non sono noccioline, che siano per ripianare o meno non li accetto paralleli con Lotito o simili perché la gestione ordinaria non dovrebbe produrre rossi vergognosi da -100, -140 o più milioni..quindi ci sta che le possibilità di chi ora gestisce il Milan si fermino lì, se poi vogliamo fare noi i conti in tasca a quanto Elliott possa investire ok, ma non abbiamo dati per valutarlo.
> Anche i paralleli con Berlusconi sono senza senso: 1°, è il nano col suo losco braccio destro che ci hanno ridotto così svuotando il club tecnicamente e perdendo il treno dell'esplosione del business calcio dopo il 2010 quando tutti i top club si sono arricchiti MENO DUE..e badate che eravamo in cima al mondo allora e bastava poco per restare quanto meno nelle prime 10 d'europa, ma appunto quella programmazione che si contesta ad Elliott (volgarmente definita politica dei giovani) è quella che al tempo ci avrebbe permesso di restare al top anziché naufragare mentre i conti si appesantivano per comprare e pagare i beckham o i Ronaldinho o altr eoperazione ridicole che hanno distrutto i bilanci senza aggiungere nulla al valore del club. Oggi la situazione è drammaticamente cambiata, c'è il fpf, ci sono otto anni fuori dal calcio che conta con gli sponsor che ci ricattano e i giocatori che non ci possiamo più permettere perché mentre B&G 10 anni fa raccontavano la barzelletta sulla fiscalità spagnola, oggi ci sono realmente 3-400 milioni di fatturato in meno con cui doversi confrontare sugli ingaggi dei giocatori..credete sia possibile oggi andare da un top e chiedergli di venire al Milan a prendere 4 milioni (cifre alta per noi) quando altri gliene offrono 6-7? Guardate un chiesa, tanto per dire..
> ...



Anche io la penso come te.

Ti sei dimenticato i 70 mln scuciti per il pistolero ( spara asalve polacco) è il circense Paqueta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per ora i tanti milioni versati da Elliott per sanare i rossi di bilancio sono serviti si e no a pagare il valore del brand milan.
> Siamo a 650 pare. Giusto?
> Più o meno ci siamo. Mi inizierei a sorprendere qualora elliott arrivasse a versare più di quanto vale il milan o di quanto potrebbe ottenere da una futura rivendita. Non siamo ancora a quel livello.
> Visto che modalità e cifre di acquisto sono state ridicole a tal punto da offendere l'intelligenza media e la finanza.
> ...



A me mette sempre una enorme tristezza che il tifoso milanista non riesca a concepire che esiste una via di autofinanzimento che una volta innescata NON VIETA di fare risultati importanti..e ci si dimentica sempre che stiamo anche mettendo in piedi il progetto stadio per esempio..eh ma tanto lo so che mi direte che mica lo fanno per il club, gli interessa solo la speculazione edilizia e aumentare il valore del brand (che brutta roba!!) e già che ci sono garantire introiti per 100 milioni l'anno circa..che roba sciocca, meglio fare sponsorizzazioni fasulle (che non esistono)

Io vi invito solo a riflettere sul fatto che un modello virtuso si chiama Bayern Monaco e nel decennio in cui noi abbiamo fatto pietà (2010-2020) ha fatto 3 finali di CL, 2 le ha vinte, e altre 4 semifinali..nel mentre invece col modello spendi e spandi il PSG co'ha ottenuto nello stesso decennio?

NON sto dicendo che a me farebbe schifo riavere il Milan top mondo, sto solo dicendo che non ritengo che il progetto di Elliott sia paragonato alle vagonate di caxxate che dicevano B&G per mascherare il decadimento o alla pagliacciata del cinese fake..

Il progetto c'è e mi pare abbia una sua logica, di certo no torniamo grandi in un anno, ma non mi pare che nemmeno suning abbia rifatto l'inter grande, e sono 5 anni che sono in sella..

Quando prendi carrozzoni che hanno bilanci disastrati è dura..l'unica cosa che contesto a Elliott è non aver subito cercato un allenatore quanto meno a livello di uno spalletti ma aver provato soluzioni esotiche..

Poi il discorso Ibra, ma se anche si fossero risbagliati e ora ricreduti che male ci sarebbe?? Sono novizi nel calcio..hanno preso Paolo apposta per dare linee e mi pare lo abbiano ascoltato, non va bene?


----------



## Devil man (21 Ottobre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Invero è venuto 5 volte tra la stagione 2018/19 e 2019/20 prima del Covid (Gordon Singer). Con tanto di foto in tribuna con Scaroni e Gazidis. Basta cercare su google Gordon Singer a Milano



appunto il figlio, io sto parlando di Elliot


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Anche io la penso come te.
> 
> Ti sei dimenticato i 70 mln scuciti per il pistolero ( spara asalve polacco) è il circense Paqueta.



Tanto la tiritera è sempre che facciamo mercato a saldo zero o positivo (tipo quest'anno)..naturalmente sempre ignorando che siamo obbligati grazie ai disastri economici degli anni precedenti..


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> appunto il figlio, io sto parlando di Elliot



Paul Singer non lo vedrai mai allo stadio, siamo seri...inoltre il buon Berlusca quando si vedeva negli ultimi anni? 3 volte all'anno?


----------



## Mika (21 Ottobre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> appunto il figlio, io sto parlando di Elliot



E' Gordon Singer che gestisce le acquisizioni del Fondo Elliot in Europa, non solo il Milan ma tutte le società con partecipazioni. Non a caso ha usato la controllata londinese per prender il Milan come pegno e non quella centrale di NY.

Paul Singer non lascia magli gli USA per venire in Europa.

Poi sono d'accordo con tutti quelli che scrivono che non è questa proprietà che ci farà tornare in alto e tutto il resto ma su questo punto è un modo di operare del Fondo stesso.

Paul Singer in USA
Gordon Singer in Europa.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me mette sempre una enorme tristezza che il tifoso milanista non riesca a concepire che esiste una via di autofinanzimento che una volta innescata NON VIETA di fare risultati importanti..e ci si dimentica sempre che stiamo anche mettendo in piedi il progetto stadio per esempio..eh ma tanto lo so che mi direte che mica lo fanno per il club, gli interessa solo la speculazione edilizia e aumentare il valore del brand (che brutta roba!!) e già che ci sono garantire introiti per 100 milioni l'anno circa..che roba sciocca, meglio fare sponsorizzazioni fasulle (che non esistono)
> 
> Io vi invito solo a riflettere sul fatto che un modello virtuso si chiama Bayern Monaco e nel decennio in cui noi abbiamo fatto pietà (2010-2020) ha fatto 3 finali di CL, 2 le ha vinte, e altre 4 semifinali..nel mentre invece col modello spendi e spandi il PSG co'ha ottenuto nello stesso decennio?
> 
> ...



Il fpf permette ai grandi clubs di vivere di rendita e di 'marchio' come fanno bayern, juve e tante altre, certo, ma bisogna tornare su ai vertici ed entrare nel calcio che conta.
Con una proprietà vera e disposta ad investire ci avremmo messo x anni, con una proprietà che intende arrivarci per gradi , per step, attraverso una gestione virtuosa e sostenibile quell' x anni va moltiplicato per 2,3,4 . Non ti saprei dire.
Più facile di cosi non so come spiegare il mio punto di vista.

Una proprietà disposta a bruciare i tempi è all'altezza del milan , una proprietà 'virtuosa' non è da milan ed è il milan che rende grande la proprietà ma non il contrario.
Potremo tornare con elliot nel calcio che conta, ovvio, ma quanto tempo ci vorrà?
Quante champions di basso livello dovremo giocare prima di allestire una squadra top?


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tanto la tiritera è sempre che facciamo mercato a saldo zero o positivo (tipo quest'anno)..naturalmente sempre ignorando che siamo obbligati grazie ai disastri economici degli anni precedenti..



Se nel arco di 2/3 anni azzecchiamo i giocatori da prendere saremo noi un esempio per gli altri.

Tanti vogliono lo sceicco, ma la strada e quella sbagliata, city e PSG sono li a dimostrarlo, ci vogliono idee prima che soldi , con i soldi compri il meglio ma non e garanzia di successo.

Ci vogliono le giuste intuizioni, e i soldi per concretizarle. Il che non significa spendere 200 mln per un giocatore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il fpf permette ai grandi clubs di vivere di rendita e di 'marchio' come fanno bayern, juve e tante altre, certo, ma bisogna tornare su ai vertici ed entrare nel calcio che conta.
> Con una proprietà vera e disposta ad investire ci avremmo messo x anni, con una proprietà che intende arrivarci per gradi , per step, attraverso una gestione virtuosa e sostenibile quell' x anni va moltiplicato per 2,3,4 . Non ti saprei dire.
> Più facile di cosi non so come spiegare il mio punto di vista.
> 
> ...



Ho visto coi 240 milioni di Li come siamo ritornati subito in vetta..urca..di corsa...
2 stagioni con Elliott abbiamo sfiorato la CL e l'anno scorso gettato basi che oggi stiamo vedendo tutti...
Ma ovviamente non va bene, dovevamo prendere gente che non ci possiamo permettere (in serie A solo la Juve prendte giocatori Top e peraltro solo quelli che le altre big europee non vogliono) devastare ancora di più i bilanci e fare la guerra alla Uefa perché non ci escludesse..

Tutto perché il tifoso rossonero non può avere pazienza di aspettare i risultati..mah..

Il mio sogno? Che ci cedano ad Arnault per scoprire che gestirà il Milan anche lui in questo modo così capiamo che sono gestiti così praticamente tutti i club e che la differenza la fanno i fatturati, le top europee fatturano 700 o 600 milioni, noi 200


----------



## Devil man (21 Ottobre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' Gordon Singer che gestisce le acquisizioni del Fondo Elliot in Europa, non solo il Milan ma tutte le società con partecipazioni. Non a caso ha usato la controllata londinese per prender il Milan come pegno e non quella centrale di NY.
> 
> Paul Singer non lascia magli gli USA per venire in Europa.
> 
> ...



A ok capito, grazie per il chiarimento


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho visto coi 240 milioni di Li come siamo ritornati subito in vetta..urca..di corsa...
> 2 stagioni con Elliott abbiamo sfiorato la CL e l'anno scorso gettato basi che oggi stiamo vedendo tutti...
> Ma ovviamente non va bene, dovevamo prendere gente che non ci possiamo permettere (in serie A solo la Juve prendte giocatori Top e peraltro solo quelli che le altre big europee non vogliono) devastare ancora di più i bilanci e fare la guerra alla Uefa perché non ci escludesse..
> 
> ...



Siamo sempre là : I SOLDI VANNO SPESI MA SPESI BENE.
Il calcio oggi è un giochino subdolo dove se investi ma lo fai male poi ti ritrovi frenato e impantanato e forse,col senno del dopo, era meglio non spendere ma tu preferisci una proprietà che immette o una che non immette liquidità?
Alla fine la faccenda sta tutto in ciò.

Secondo me tu estremizzi troppo il concetto di spesa e di investimento.

Io non voglio giocatori top, non voglio spese folli, non voglio passi più lunghi della gamba ma se alla gestione calcistica ottimale del momento avessimo aggiunto un piccolo sacrificio oggi per portare il centrale di difesa che tutti invocavamo e magari l'ala destra oggi non avremmo un milan più forte sul campo? Io credo di si.
La dirigenza ha fatto il suo, la proprietà ha fatto il suo ma non ha fatto l'extra.

Chiudo infine con una considerazione sui fatturati : a quei fatturati mostruosi che tu citi ci arrivi con risorse e con risultati sul campo ma i risultati sul campo come li centri senza valori?
Il calcio oggi può anche esser spacciato per un'azienda ma credo saremo, almeno spero, tutti d'accordo che parliamo sempre di una palla che rotola e 11 ragazzi che giocano assieme per buttarla in porta.

I 240 mln buttati nel cesso da Li servono a dimostrare che i soldi senza capacità servono poco ma non dovrebbero mai esser tirati fuori come esempio che i soldi nel calcio non servono.
Metti 240 mln in mano a maldini, massara e gazidis e poi vediamo cosa ti combinano e che squadra ti allestiscono in tot anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Siamo sempre là : I SOLDI VANNO SPESI MA SPESI BENE.
> Il calcio oggi è un giochino subdolo dove se investi ma lo fai male poi ti ritrovi frenato e impantanato e forse,col senno del dopo, era meglio non spendere ma tu preferisci una proprietà che immette o una che non immette liquidità?
> Alla fine la faccenda sta tutto in ciò.
> 
> ...



Piccolo sacrificio lo chiamiamo: ma in realtà una coppia centrale migliore dei nostri + esterno destro (vedi chiesa) costava almeno 70 milioni, 1/3 del nostro fatturato oggi


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Piccolo sacrificio lo chiamiamo: ma in realtà una coppia centrale migliore dei nostri + esterno destro (vedi chiesa) costava almeno 70 milioni, 1/3 del nostro fatturato oggi



70 mln non vanno mai messi a bilancio nell'anno in corso.
Chiesa, per dire, alla juve quest'anno costa 2 mln + lo stipendio.
Semmai la politica di prestiti e acquisti a basso costo di elliott ci fa capire che la proprietà non ragiona affatto in un arco temporale futuro di 2-3 anni perchè non vuole appesantire i bilanci.
A rigor di logica è un approccio di chi vuole vendere, non di chi vuole mettere radici e valorizzare.
Oppure, altra ipotesi, è l'approccio di chi tiene in caldo un altro progetto tecnico.

Siamo in una fase di ristrettezze paurosa dove i risultati sul campo davvero ci stanno regalando qualcosa di incredibile e insperato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Piccolo sacrificio lo chiamiamo: ma in realtà una coppia centrale migliore dei nostri + esterno destro (vedi chiesa) costava almeno 70 milioni, 1/3 del nostro fatturato oggi



Thauvin è più forte di Chiesa e costava 15 milioni, su...

Per il resto quoto col sangue ogni post, segni d’interpunzione compresi, dell’amico [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION].


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 70 mln non vanno mai messi a bilancio nell'anno in corso.
> Chiesa, per dire, alla juve quest'anno costa 2 mln + lo stipendio.
> Semmai la politica di prestiti e acquisti a basso costo di elliott ci fa capire che la proprietà non ragiona affatto in un arco temporale futuro di 2-3 anni perchè non vuole appesantire i bilanci.
> A rigor di logica è un approccio di chi vuole vendere, non di chi vuole mettere radici e valorizzare.
> ...





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Thauvin è più forte di Chiesa e costava 15 milioni, su...
> 
> Per il resto quoto col sangue ogni post, segni d’interpunzione compresi, dell’amico [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION].



I 15 milioni se non li pesi oggi li pesi domani ma se parliamo di acquisto definitivo alla fine i bilanci si appesantiscono, più ci sono gli ingaggi..
Una gestione sana non investe 15 milioni (ammesso sia vero) per prendere uno che sei mesi dopo va a scadenza..

In ogni caso, continuo a vedere che siamo su considerazioni del tutto diverse, io parto da uno stato di fatto: il Milan è di Elliott, nessuno lo vuole comprare e Elliott spende quanto ritiene e può; altra poszione è il mondo ideale dove il Milan è ancora un top club europeo, i proprietari devono investire anche soldi che non hanno, e ci tengono ostaggio perché ci sono file di maganti che non vedono l'ora di comprare il Milan per bruciare 2-300 milioni all'anno


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> *Thauvin è più forte di Chiesa e costava 15 milioni, su...*
> 
> Per il resto quoto col sangue ogni post, segni d’interpunzione compresi, dell’amico [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION].



Incredibile che in europa nessuno l'abbia cercato, mah..saranno tutti fessi..


----------



## Raryof (21 Ottobre 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> caxxate. Anno prossimo dovranno sborsare un altro centello per ripianare il bilancio, anche se ci auguriamo tutti che possa diminuire con l'entrata in champions.



E' quello a cui puntano, ma vedrai che di soldi sul mercato non ne metteranno più, lo hai già visto quest'anno cosa hanno combinato sul mercato, prestiti spalmati, "forse riscatterò" e nient'altro, minimalismo totale che ci avvicina ad una scontata cessione del club, perché se un club vale 650 mln dal momento che tu per mantenerlo ne spendi 700 dovrai poi riportare in alto quel club per rivenderlo a cifre anche superiori al mlrd, quindi 1,2 mlrd... altrimenti? te lo tieni qualche anno in più con costi ancora superiori e guadagni standardizzati verso il basso, attuando di fatto una svalutazione incontrollata con conseguente guadagno nullo finale, cioè quello che stava capitando al Milan dal 2018 a ieri l'altro, ora la situazione sembra diversa ma sicuramente non così in controllo come potremmo pensare, siamo in una via di mezza dove, in teoria, non è concesso fallire almeno il quarto posto.
Sono stati degli asini perché hanno sicuramente previsto dei costi esorbitanti ma hanno seguito una linea fallimentare nel 2017 che si è trascinata fino al 2019, nel 2019 hanno cambiato registro e ora stiamo vedendo qualche frutto, quasi insperato, di sicuro c'è che non metteranno niente di extra, se arriverà arriverà dagli introiti delle coppe, con un aumento del fatturato recupereranno qualcosina nei prossimi 2 anni prima di una cessione che secondo me potrebbe già arrivare (clamorosamente) a fine stagione.
E' un anno chiave a tutti gli effetti, mettetela così, senza Champions non può esserci cessione.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I 15 milioni se non li pesi oggi li pesi domani ma se parliamo di acquisto definitivo alla fine i bilanci si appesantiscono, più ci sono gli ingaggi..
> Una gestione sana non investe 15 milioni (ammesso sia vero) per prendere uno che sei mesi dopo va a scadenza..
> 
> In ogni caso, continuo a vedere che siamo su considerazioni del tutto diverse, io parto da uno stato di fatto: il Milan è di Elliott, nessuno lo vuole comprare e Elliott spende quanto ritiene e può; altra poszione è il mondo ideale dove il Milan è ancora un top club europeo, i proprietari devono investire anche soldi che non hanno, e ci tengono ostaggio perché ci sono file di maganti che non vedono l'ora di comprare il Milan per bruciare 2-300 milioni all'anno



Tu devi capire una cosa, Elliott gestisce il Milan come meglio crede ma non è così semplice, con la gestione del 2018 e anche quella dell'anno dopo non ne sarebbero mai usciti, perché non avevano capito una mazza sul da farsi, parlo proprio a livello organizzativo, si sono messi nelle mani di Leo e poi hanno chiamato Maldini, poi è arrivato Aivan in corsa e Boban, soldi spesi male, una gestione oscura, tensione tra dirigenti per via di incomprensioni varie e probabilmente promesse non mantenute, la situazione attuale è figlia del caso, di un granello di idee avute tra la scorsa estate e gennaio, parlo quindi di alcuni acquisti + il fattore Ibra, fosse stato per la proprietà nella persona di Aivan il Milan avrebbe preso il tedesco e avrebbe tagliato il contrattone di Ibra, questo è quanto. Senza la pandemia il Milan ora sarebbe messo molto ma molto peggio perché è solamente il frutto di un'incredibile serie di partite non perse se siamo ancora questi qui e non altra roba simil Lipsia, di fatto c'è sempre stato l'1% di probabilità che un Giannino qualsiasi potesse arrivare a non perdere per 20 partite di fila stracciando pure la Juve 4-2 in rimonta.
Ma chiariamo un punto, quanti anni schifosi del genere si sarebbe potuto permettere ancora Elliott? perché parliamo di un club che devi rivendere a cifre assurde quindi i costi di gestione non possono essere quelli del Lille di turno, da lì parte l'assurdità vista gli anni scorsi, la quasi mancanza di interesse nel trovare una soluzione a quel buco senza fondo che si stava inghiottendo il "loro" Milan, il loro mlrd da guadagnarsi.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I 15 milioni se non li pesi oggi li pesi domani ma se parliamo di acquisto definitivo alla fine i bilanci si appesantiscono, più ci sono gli ingaggi..
> Una gestione sana non investe 15 milioni (ammesso sia vero) per prendere uno che sei mesi dopo va a scadenza..
> 
> In ogni caso, continuo a vedere che siamo su considerazioni del tutto diverse, io parto da uno stato di fatto: il Milan è di Elliott, nessuno lo vuole comprare e Elliott spende quanto ritiene e può; altra poszione è il mondo ideale dove il Milan è ancora un top club europeo, i proprietari devono investire anche soldi che non hanno, e ci tengono ostaggio perché ci sono file di maganti che non vedono l'ora di comprare il Milan per bruciare 2-300 milioni all'anno



Io non sono un tifoso che vive fuori dal mondo e aspetta il magnate di turno.
Il milan lo tiferei anche in serie C.
Se pensi questo di me ti sbagli.
Tra il proprietario facoltoso e il proprietario spilorcio c'è una via di mezzo, la più pericolosa : il proprietario che vende fumo e/o speculatore.
Il fpf ha imposto che i clubs diventassero delle aziende ma non è che i soldi non servano più eh?!
Alla fine serve sempre un piano industriale ma il piano industriale dipende dalle ambizioni della proprietà, da questo non si scappa.
Si può essere virtuosi con quello che la società produce, ma si può essere virtuosi coi soldi che la proprietà vuole immettere.
L'inter oggi fattura molto più di noi ma non ti credere che sia merito di due partecipazioni alla champions, è merito di una proprietà che vuole far crescere il club.

Sul fatto che poi nessuno voglia il milan questa è una leggenda che risale ai tempi di berlusconi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non sono un tifoso che vive fuori dal mondo e aspetta il magnate di turno.
> Il milan lo tiferei anche in serie C.
> Se pensi questo di me ti sbagli.
> Tra il proprietario facoltoso e il proprietario spilorcio c'è una via di mezzo, la più pericolosa : il proprietario che vende fumo e/o speculatore.
> ...



Basta cercare in rete “Al Thani-Milan retroscena da pianto” e “Suning voleva il Milan” per sfatare quella leggenda peraltro, parla di due fatti relativi uno al 2007 e uno al 2015.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non sono un tifoso che vive fuori dal mondo e aspetta il magnate di turno.
> Il milan lo tiferei anche in serie C.
> Se pensi questo di me ti sbagli.
> Tra il proprietario facoltoso e il proprietario spilorcio c'è una via di mezzo, la più pericolosa : il proprietario che vende fumo e/o speculatore.
> ...



C'era chi lo voleva..lo trovate in quel di Firenze..eccolo il magnate che avrebbe speso (piange già miseria là..da noi sarebbe durato 5 minuti)...poi oh, oguno è libero di pensare ci sia la fila, io non la vedo..al giusto prezzo tutto si vende, ma significa che se anche ci sono compratori speculano già all'atto dell'acquisto..o aspettano lo stadio

Comunque non credo tu sia un tifoso fuori dal mondo, lo sai bene..credo solo che in molti ce l'habbiano con Elliott per partito preso, forse perché lo ritengono parte del piano del nano, forse perché pensano ci impediscano di avere Arnault e tornare al top..non lo so perché..a me di Elliott frega zero, io giudico i fatti:
Bilanci disastrosi vengono ripianati senza azioni a goccia come col cinese (mi ricordo i pianti ad ogni aumento di capitale)
Maldini riportato a casa
Società che IMPARA dai propri errori
Strategia chiara (piaccia o meno)
Progetto stadio concreto
e ora....miracolo, pure risultati!! Il Milan che non perde da oltre 20 partite..

Ma godiamoci la squadra invece di farci il sangue amaro..io penso che Elliott terrà il Milan almeno 5-10 anni, l'ho detto dal primo giorno che per me non 'era un'operazione mordi e fuggi..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> C'era chi lo voleva..lo trovate in quel di Firenze..eccolo il magnate che avrebbe speso (piange già miseria là..da noi sarebbe durato 5 minuti)...poi oh, oguno è libero di pensare ci sia la fila, io non la vedo..al giusto prezzo tutto si vende, ma significa che se anche ci sono compratori speculano già all'atto dell'acquisto..o aspettano lo stadio
> 
> Comunque non credo tu sia un tifoso fuori dal mondo, lo sai bene..credo solo che in molti ce l'habbiano con Elliott per partito preso, forse perché lo ritengono parte del piano del nano, forse perché pensano ci impediscano di avere Arnault e tornare al top..non lo so perché..a me di Elliott frega zero, io giudico i fatti:
> Bilanci disastrosi vengono ripianati senza azioni a goccia come col cinese (mi ricordo i pianti ad ogni aumento di capitale)
> ...



Thohir che ha fatto all’Inter quello che Elio sta facendo al Milan (cioè ristrutturare il club e renderlo più appetibile) ci ha messo due anni e mezzo per vendere, il nostro dovrebbe mettercene 5-10. D’altronde mica siamo la grande Inter, quella si che andava via come il pane. Ci vuole solo un disperato a comprare il povero piccolo Milan. Riguardo a Commisso unico interessato ripeto che è una bufala già smentita più volte.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tu devi capire una cosa, Elliott gestisce il Milan come meglio crede ma non è così semplice, con la gestione del 2018 e anche quella dell'anno dopo non ne sarebbero mai usciti, perché non avevano capito una mazza sul da farsi, parlo proprio a livello organizzativo, si sono messi nelle mani di Leo e poi hanno chiamato Maldini, poi è arrivato Aivan in corsa e Boban, soldi spesi male, una gestione oscura, tensione tra dirigenti per via di incomprensioni varie e probabilmente promesse non mantenute, la situazione attuale è figlia del caso, di un granello di idee avute tra la scorsa estate e gennaio, parlo quindi di alcuni acquisti + il fattore Ibra, fosse stato per la proprietà nella persona di Aivan il Milan avrebbe preso il tedesco e avrebbe tagliato il contrattone di Ibra, questo è quanto. Senza la pandemia il Milan ora sarebbe messo molto ma molto peggio perché è solamente il frutto di un'incredibile serie di partite non perse se siamo ancora questi qui e non altra roba simil Lipsia, di fatto c'è sempre stato l'1% di probabilità che un Giannino qualsiasi potesse arrivare a non perdere per 20 partite di fila stracciando pure la Juve 4-2 in rimonta.
> Ma chiariamo un punto, quanti anni schifosi del genere si sarebbe potuto permettere ancora Elliott? perché parliamo di un club che devi rivendere a cifre assurde quindi i costi di gestione non possono essere quelli del Lille di turno, da lì parte l'assurdità vista gli anni scorsi, la quasi mancanza di interesse nel trovare una soluzione a quel buco senza fondo che si stava inghiottendo il "loro" Milan, il loro mlrd da guadagnarsi.



La vita è piena di sliding doors, ci è andata bene, buon per noi..mo facciamo una colpa pure a questo? Al fatto che impariamo dagli sbagli?
Ci sta che un fondo senza esperienza di calcio e un AD che arriva dalla premier non siano subito a loro agio nel prendere decisioni..ci si era affidati per quello a leonardo, salvo scoprire poi che era un uomo da zero..

Eccoci qua oggi: rosa con età media più bassa d'europa prima in classifica..vinceremo trofei? NO, ma stiamo vedendo un bel Milan


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Thohir che ha fatto all’Inter quello che Elio sta facendo al Milan ci ha messo due anni e mezzo per vendere, il nostro dovrebbe mettercene 5-10. D’altronde mica siamo la grande Inter, quella si che andava via come il pane. Riguardo a Commisso unico interessato ripeto che è una bufala già smentita più volte.



Moratti quanto chiedeva? Quanto ha pagato Suning? Elliott se ad oggi ha investito 650 milioni pensate che ne chiederà 500? io non credo ci sia la fila per mettere 1 MLD su un club con bilanci da vomito come i nostri..forse dopo il repulisti e con lo stadio..ma mi sembra ad oggi non sia così..


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> C'era chi lo voleva..lo trovate in quel di Firenze..eccolo il magnate che avrebbe speso (piange già miseria là..da noi sarebbe durato 5 minuti)...poi oh, oguno è libero di pensare ci sia la fila, io non la vedo..al giusto prezzo tutto si vende, ma significa che se anche ci sono compratori speculano già all'atto dell'acquisto..o aspettano lo stadio
> 
> Comunque non credo tu sia un tifoso fuori dal mondo, lo sai bene..credo solo che in molti ce l'habbiano con Elliott per partito preso, forse perché lo ritengono parte del piano del nano, forse perché pensano ci impediscano di avere Arnault e tornare al top..non lo so perché..a me di Elliott frega zero, io giudico i fatti:
> Bilanci disastrosi vengono ripianati senza azioni a goccia come col cinese (mi ricordo i pianti ad ogni aumento di capitale)
> ...



Su una cosa però concordo assolutamente con te : da club a gestione familiare ci stiamo tramutando in realtà industriale.
Questo assolutamente.
Purtroppo il campo non si ferma.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Moratti quanto chiedeva? Quanto ha pagato Suning? Elliott se ad oggi ha investito 650 milioni pensate che ne chiederà 500? io non credo ci sia la fila per mettere 1 MLD su un club con bilanci da vomito come i nostri..forse dopo il repulisti e con lo stadio..ma mi sembra ad oggi non sia così..



Se è lo stadio la questione dirimente basterà l’approvazione. E non credo ci vorranno altri cinque anni solo per quella (specie poi se salisse il centro destra e specie con la sbloccastadi).

Anche perché un’era Thohir milanista che durasse 10 anni sarebbe una tragedia. Perché con i Thohir e gli Elliot non vinci, o se lo fai è per pura congiunzione astrale ed episodica, non certo per frutto coerente di investimenti e programmazione.


----------



## Raryof (21 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La vita è piena di sliding doors, ci è andata bene, buon per noi..mo facciamo una colpa pure a questo? Al fatto che impariamo dagli sbagli?
> Ci sta che un fondo senza esperienza di calcio e un AD che arriva dalla premier non siano subito a loro agio nel prendere decisioni..ci si era affidati per quello a leonardo, salvo scoprire poi che era un uomo da zero..
> 
> Eccoci qua oggi: rosa con età media più bassa d'europa prima in classifica..vinceremo trofei? NO, ma stiamo vedendo un bel Milan



Questo non lo nego, ti sto dicendo però che con la gestione che hanno tenuto i primi anni avrebbero perso l'investimento nel giro di pochissimo, gli è girata meglio ora ma non si sono ancora salvati del tutto, perché se per pur caso non fossero arrivate quelle vittorie/non sconfitte per tutti quei turni chissà dove saremmo oggi, con la loro gestione simil Lipsia che niente ha a che vedere col vero spirito del Milan, quindi plusvalenze e 0 leader, quando in realtà i leader ci sono sempre stati e i giocatori di 25+ anni possono e devono giocare in un Milan così giovane.
Forse un giorno ringrazieremo Maldini per essere stato Maldini, quindi non Boban, ma abbastanza forte e competetente in un momento così teso come è stato lo scorso 2019, estate, Giampaolo, tracollo e rinascita con gli stessi uomini presi da lui, sarebbe bastato pochissimo per avvicinarci ancora di più ad un Milan non più Milan, ma perso nella ricerca di diventare la nuova Atalanta, il nuovo Lipsia o gacate simile, sarebbe bastato l'addio di Maldini e una pandemia non arrivata, non semplice caso ma pura realtà, % che questo potesse accadere in una situazione normale? la stessa che avrebbe Donnarumma di segnare tirando dalla propria area.
Per questo ribadisco il concetto, con la sola gestione Elliott (quindi Aivan) saremmo finiti a fare un altro anno da "fuori dalle coppe e ripartiamo" che non rappresenta il Milan e che nel Milan non si può fare, perché al di là di tutto le squadre si fanno con la testa e con gli uomini, se la testa comanda qualcosa di sbagliato ritorni sempre al punto di partenza e altri anni così Elliott non avrebbe potuto reggerli dal punto di vista economico, costi troppo alti che ci avrebbero distrutto dall'interno e situazioni molto poco ideali per una rinascita controllata con i giocatori chiave (come Ibra) arrivati nel momento giusto.


----------



## James45 (21 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Basta cercare in rete “Al Thani-Milan retroscena da pianto” e “Suning voleva il Milan” per sfatare quella leggenda peraltro, parla di due fatti relativi uno al 2007 e uno al 2015.


 
A dire il vero se cerco in rete trovo pure che lo stato cinese voleva acquistare il Milan per promuovere il calcio in Cina.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Questo non lo nego, ti sto dicendo però che con la gestione che hanno tenuto i primi anni avrebbero perso l'investimento nel giro di pochissimo, gli è girata meglio ora ma non si sono ancora salvati del tutto, perché se per pur caso non fossero arrivate quelle vittorie/non sconfitte per tutti quei turni chissà dove saremmo oggi, con la loro gestione simil Lipsia che niente ha a che vedere col vero spirito del Milan, quindi plusvalenze e 0 leader, quando in realtà i leader ci sono sempre stati e i giocatori di 25+ anni possono e devono giocare in un Milan così giovane.
> Forse un giorno ringrazieremo Maldini per essere stato Maldini, quindi non Boban, ma abbastanza forte e competetente in un momento così teso come è stato lo scorso 2019, estate, Giampaolo, tracollo e rinascita con gli stessi uomini presi da lui, sarebbe bastato pochissimo per avvicinarci ancora di più ad un Milan non più Milan, ma perso nella ricerca di diventare la nuova Atalanta, il nuovo Lipsia o gacate simile, sarebbe bastato l'addio di Maldini e una pandemia non arrivata, non semplice caso ma pura realtà, % che questo potesse accadere in una situazione normale? la stessa che avrebbe Donnarumma di segnare tirando dalla propria area.
> Per questo ribadisco il concetto, con la sola gestione Elliott (quindi Aivan) saremmo finiti a fare un altro anno da "fuori dalle coppe e ripartiamo" che non rappresenta il Milan e che nel Milan non si può fare, perché al di là di tutto le squadre si fanno con la testa e con gli uomini, se la testa comanda qualcosa di sbagliato ritorni sempre al punto di partenza e altri anni così Elliott non avrebbe potuto reggerli dal punto di vista economico, costi troppo alti che ci avrebbero distrutto dall'interno e situazioni molto poco ideali per una rinascita controllata con i giocatori chiave (come Ibra) arrivati nel momento giusto.



Va benissimo, adesso vediamo come va da qui in avanti..ma sempre tenendo a mente che finché non fattureremo almeno 400 milioni sogniamoci di poter competere col Real o altre Big europee..il nome oggi non basta più, quandot i presenti vogliono i dindini, tutti


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2020)

James45 ha scritto:


> A dire il vero se cerco in rete trovo pure che lo stato cinese voleva acquistare il Milan per promuovere il calcio in Cina.



Le scuole di Fassone!!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcio e finanza, Elliott fino ad oggi ha versato nel Milan quasi 650 mln di euro
> 
> L’articolo ed i documenti qui -) calcioefinanza.it/2020/10/20/tutti-versamenti-di-elliott-per-il-milan-documenti/



650mln poi fanno i pezzenti con Ibra, sminuendolo e innescando un teatrino infinito col rischio di perderlo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Questo non lo nego, ti sto dicendo però che con la gestione che hanno tenuto i primi anni avrebbero perso l'investimento nel giro di pochissimo, gli è girata meglio ora ma non si sono ancora salvati del tutto, perché se per pur caso non fossero arrivate quelle vittorie/non sconfitte per tutti quei turni chissà dove saremmo oggi, con la loro gestione simil Lipsia che niente ha a che vedere col vero spirito del Milan, quindi plusvalenze e 0 leader, quando in realtà i leader ci sono sempre stati e i giocatori di 25+ anni possono e devono giocare in un Milan così giovane.
> Forse un giorno ringrazieremo Maldini per essere stato Maldini, quindi non Boban, ma abbastanza forte e competetente in un momento così teso come è stato lo scorso 2019, estate, Giampaolo, tracollo e rinascita con gli stessi uomini presi da lui, sarebbe bastato pochissimo per avvicinarci ancora di più ad un Milan non più Milan, ma perso nella ricerca di diventare la nuova Atalanta, il nuovo Lipsia o gacate simile, sarebbe bastato l'addio di Maldini e una pandemia non arrivata, non semplice caso ma pura realtà, % che questo potesse accadere in una situazione normale? la stessa che avrebbe Donnarumma di segnare tirando dalla propria area.
> Per questo ribadisco il concetto, con la sola gestione Elliott (quindi Aivan) saremmo finiti a fare un altro anno da "fuori dalle coppe e ripartiamo" che non rappresenta il Milan e che nel Milan non si può fare, perché al di là di tutto le squadre si fanno con la testa e con gli uomini, se la testa comanda qualcosa di sbagliato ritorni sempre al punto di partenza e altri anni così Elliott non avrebbe potuto reggerli dal punto di vista economico, costi troppo alti che ci avrebbero distrutto dall'interno e situazioni molto poco ideali per una rinascita controllata con i giocatori chiave (come Ibra) arrivati nel momento giusto.



Amen. Quoto al 30.000 %



James45 ha scritto:


> A dire il vero se cerco in rete trovo pure che lo stato cinese voleva acquistare il Milan per promuovere il calcio in Cina.



Non c’entra, che Suning volesse il Milan prima di virare sull’Inter a causa delle proposte assurde di Belluccone lo dicono gli interisti stessi e lo confermano le loro fonti, non sono notizie di fonte milanista.



FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> 650mln poi fanno i pezzenti con Ibra, sminuendolo e innescando un teatrino infinito col rischio di perderlo



Quando Raiola chiese 7 milioni per Ibra io mi sarei alzato e avrei detto “o 7,5 + bonus o niente” da tanto che è fondamentale.


----------



## Djici (21 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho visto coi 240 milioni di Li come siamo ritornati subito in vetta..urca..di corsa...
> 2 stagioni con Elliott abbiamo sfiorato la CL e l'anno scorso gettato basi che oggi stiamo vedendo tutti...
> Ma ovviamente non va bene, dovevamo prendere gente che non ci possiamo permettere (in serie A solo la Juve prendte giocatori Top e peraltro solo quelli che le altre big europee non vogliono) devastare ancora di più i bilanci e fare la guerra alla Uefa perché non ci escludesse..
> 
> ...



Ancora con questa storia di Lì...
E difficile capire che soldi e competenza non si escludono a vicenda?
Io voglio per il Milan sia l'uno che l'altro.
Contento te di volere solo la seconda.
Credi che le vittorie contano di più se spendi meno?
Boh.
Io non capisco proprio questo discorso. Non ha senso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ancora con questa storia di Lì...
> E difficile capire che soldi e competenza non si escludono a vicenda?
> Io voglio per il Milan sia l'uno che l'altro.
> Contento te di volere solo la seconda.
> ...



Certo che non si escludono, il concetto è che i soldi non sono tutto, visto che si invocano solo quelli

Io invece ripeto che viene prima la competenza, avere un progetto serio e moderno; con quello si può far bene, i soldi arriveranno dopo, quando grazie alla competenza torneremo dove ci compete e avremo un fatturato degno di una big..oggi abbiamo solo il nome, il nostro fatturato è ridicolo, 1/3 dei gobbi e delle big europee..bilanci da vomito e 8 anni fuori dal calcio che conta..

Eh ma il problema è Elliott che non sgancia i soldi..non che quando li avevamo abbiamo lasciato naufragare tutto senza programmazione e affidandoci a incapaci come Mirace55i..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo che non si escludono, il concetto è che i soldi non sono tutto, visto che si invocano solo quelli
> 
> Io invece ripeto che viene prima la competenza, avere un progetto serio e moderno; con quello si può far bene, i soldi arriveranno dopo, quando grazie alla competenza torneremo dove ci compete e avremo un fatturato degno di una big..oggi abbiamo solo il nome, il nostro fatturato è ridicolo, 1/3 dei gobbi e delle big europee..bilanci da vomito e 8 anni fuori dal calcio che conta..
> 
> Eh ma il problema è Elliott che non sgancia i soldi..non che quando li avevamo abbiamo lasciato naufragare tutto senza programmazione e affidandoci a incapaci come Mirace55i..



Si si, tutti bei discorsi, se per caso quest’anno per disgrazia arrivassimo fuori dalle prime quattro per non avere avuto i soldi per comprare l’esterno destro e il difensore centrale (e non li abbiamo avuti anche a causa dei non investimenti della proprietà, che se oltre a ripianare avesse anche pompato il bilancio ci avrebbe lasciato molto più margine sul mercato) ne riparleremo. Speriamo quindi di non doverne riparlare.

Anche perché restare fuori quest’anno sarebbe un disastro, Ibra lascerebbe, non avremmo i soldi per prendere un centravanti alla sua altezza, i ricavi non crescerebbero, insomma la scelta della proprietà di non metterci un euro in più di quelli necessari a farvi sopravvivere la pagheremo per il prossimo lustro in caso di crollo quest’anno e permanenza fuori dalla CL. Quindi preghiamo di arrivarci, ma davvero.


----------



## Djici (21 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo che non si escludono, il concetto è che i soldi non sono tutto, visto che si invocano solo quelli



Ma dai. Quando scrivi cose inesatte così non fai bella figura.
Va bene argomentare per la propria credenza, ma leggere che si invocano solo i soldi e un insulto vero e buono a l'intelligenza di ogni utente.

Penso di essere stato l'utente che e stato il più critico di tutti con Mirabelli e questo fin da subito.
La competenza serve per forza.

Ma vado avanti e anche se per me soldi e competenza sono imprescindibili per una squadra top mondo (o che vuole essere top mondo), ti dico che tra una proprietà che ci mette i soldi e una che non ci mette soldi ma che ha competenza e sempre meglio la prima.
Perché?
Perché nel primo caso, la proprietà può cambiare dirigenti e cercare gente più competente.
Invece nel secondo caso, se hai dirigenti capaci, loro non possono obbligare la proprietà a spendere.

Il concetto e chiaro?

Con questo io non voglio Al Thani con Mirabelli (se poi dopo 12 mesi lo fa fuori e prende un DS vero allora mi va benissimo).

Voglio soldi, competenza e programmazione.
E per la mia squadra, non mi sembra troppo.
Ti dirò di piu, il discorso che stai facendo non lo farebbe nemmeno un tifoso del Brescia, del Crotone o del Lecce. Pure loro vorrebbero sia i soldi che la competenza.

Il tifoso milanista invece e strano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si si, tutti bei discorsi, se per caso quest’anno per disgrazia arrivassimo fuori dalle prime quattro per non avere avuto i soldi per comprare l’esterno destro e il difensore centrale (e non li abbiamo avuti anche a causa dei non investimenti della proprietà, che se oltre a ripianare avesse anche pompato il bilancio ci avrebbe lasciato molto più margine sul mercato) ne riparleremo. Speriamo quindi di non doverne riparlare.
> 
> Anche perché restare fuori quest’anno sarebbe un disastro, Ibra lascerebbe, non avremmo i soldi per prendere un centravanti alla sua altezza, i ricavi non crescerebbero, insomma la scelta della proprietà di non metterci un euro in più di quelli necessari a farvi sopravvivere la pagheremo per il prossimo lustro in caso di crollo quest’anno e permanenza fuori dalla CL. Quindi preghiamo di arrivarci, ma davvero.



Invece se arrivavano Milenkovic e Thauvin il 4° posto era garantito


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma dai. Quando scrivi cose inesatte così non fai bella figura.
> Va bene argomentare per la propria credenza, ma leggere che si invocano solo i soldi e un insulto vero e buono a l'intelligenza di ogni utente.
> 
> Penso di essere stato l'utente che e stato il più critico di tutti con Mirabelli e questo fin da subito.
> ...



Non so davvero più cosa rispondere, vi lascio alle Vostre convinzioni..io mi reputo un tifoso che vive in un mondo reale dove proprietà che sputano 150-200 milioni all'anno NON ESISTONO, perché voi fate sempre finta di nulla quando vi rammento che le nostre competitor (cioè le big europee che voi ritenete ancora nostre competitor mentre oggi il nostro livello è la Roma) hanno fatturati che vanno dai 500 ai 750 milioni mentre noi abbiamo un fatturato di 200 milioni, e non certo per colpa di chi c'è ora..

Gli all'in ne abbiamo già fatti almeno due, falliti male e affossando ancora più i conti

Quest'anno pare il rosso sarà di quasi 200 milioni che la proprietà ripianerà senza battere ciglio (sono obbligati, certo..ma intanto i soldi li mettono..non mi pare che il comune cittadino, per fare un esempio, quando paga le tasse che è obbligato a pagare sprizzi gioia e poi corra a cambiare la macchina se sta in rosso)

ricordo che giochiamo a stadi vuoti, a occhio e croce un danno che sta sui 2-3 milioni a partita casalinga

Poi il resto fate voi, io non chiedo la luna, vedo un buon Milan con molte lacune, speravo avremmo chiuso difensore e laterale ma alla fine il mercato non offriva nulla..adesso speriamo di rinnovare con quei big che ci chiedono ingaggi fuori portata..sarà dura, Paolo dovrà fare un miracolo perché per noi dare 4 milioni è tanto ma se fatturassimo 550 milioni sarebbe facilissimo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Invece se arrivavano Milenkovic e Thauvin il 4° posto era garantito



Fai tu, se con CastiCasti e Salmonstriker siamo questi, con un esterno che ha una media di 17 goal e 9 assist annui è lapalissiano che saremmo stati ben più forti.

Poi ripeto, un conto è aver preso ciò che ti serviva e non farcela comunque, un conto è non poter comprare neanche il minimo indispensabile perché la proprietà ti ha lasciato in mutande. In questo secondo caso (il nostro) c’è da pregare che tutto continui così, in caso contrario la colpa non sarebbe né della squadra né della dirigenza, ma solamente, unicamente, incontrovertibilmente, della proprietà. Con il piccolo dettaglio che le conseguenze (leggi: anni a mangiare melma) le pagheremmo noi.

Perché l’attuale dirigenza la competenza ce l’ha, non ha i soldi però. Perché non ha i soldi? Perché Elio il parsimonioso non ne sgancia. Fine.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Fai tu, se con CastiCasti e Salmonstriker siamo questi, con un esterno che ha una media di 17 goal e 9 assist annui è lapalissiano che saremmo stati ben più forti.
> 
> Poi ripeto, un conto è aver preso ciò che ti serviva e non farcela comunque, un conto è non poter comprare neanche il minimo indispensabile perché la proprietà ti ha lasciato in mutande. In questo secondo caso (il nostro) c’è da pregare che tutto continui così, in caso contrario la colpa non sarebbe né della squadra né della dirigenza, ma solamente, unicamente, incontrovertibilmente, della proprietà. Con il piccolo dettaglio che le conseguenze (leggi: anni a mangiare melma) le pagheremmo noi.
> 
> Perché l’attuale dirigenza la competenza ce l’ha, non ha i soldi però. Perché non ha i soldi? Perché Elio il parsimonioso non ne sgancia. Fine.



Non è vero che non abbiamo preso..abbiamo preso Tonali, abbiamo fatto una scelta..la Juve (fatturato quasi 3 volte il nostro) per prendere Chiesa ha dovuto corrompere lui con l'ingaggio e poi ricattare la viola per farsi fare le rate..
Ma noi invece dovremmo operare senza problemi...sennò siamo pezzenti e ci devono (s)vendere a chi ha voglia di investire davvero..ok


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non so davvero più cosa rispondere, vi lascio alle Vostre convinzioni..io mi reputo un tifoso che vive in un mondo reale dove proprietà che sputano 150-200 milioni all'anno NON ESISTONO,



"Suning, cifra monstre pompata nell’Inter: sponsor per 227 mln in soli 3 anni. "

P.s: tra 150/200 milioni e zero euro ci sono dfferenze, sai?

227 milioni in tre anni sono oltre 70 l’anno. Pensa a quante belle cose avrebbe potuto fare il competente Maldini con quei soldi, quest’Estate.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è vero che non abbiamo preso..abbiamo preso Tonali, abbiamo fatto una scelta..la Juve (fatturato quasi 3 volte il nostro) per prendere Chiesa ha dovuto corrompere lui con l'ingaggio e poi ricattare la viola per farsi fare le rate..
> Ma noi invece dovremmo operare senza problemi...sennò siamo pezzenti e ci devono (s)vendere a chi ha voglia di investire davvero..ok



Tra operare senza problemi e non poter prendere manco Thauvin a 15 milioni dopo aver venduto tutto il vendibile ed esserci qualificati in EL dovrebbero esserci delle vie di mezzo. La Juve ha anche un monte ingaggi quadruplo rispetto al nostro se è per quello.


----------



## Djici (21 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non so davvero più cosa rispondere, vi lascio alle Vostre convinzioni..io mi reputo un tifoso che vive in un mondo reale dove proprietà che sputano 150-200 milioni all'anno NON ESISTONO, perché voi fate sempre finta di nulla quando vi rammento che le nostre competitor (cioè le big europee che voi ritenete ancora nostre competitor mentre oggi il nostro livello è la Roma) hanno fatturati che vanno dai 500 ai 750 milioni mentre noi abbiamo un fatturato di 200 milioni, e non certo per colpa di chi c'è ora..
> 
> Gli all'in ne abbiamo già fatti almeno due, falliti male e affossando ancora più i conti
> 
> ...



Ok che le nostre competitor fatturano 500 mln.
Ma come sono riusciti a fatturare così tanto? Facendo player trading e ridimensionandosi cedendo tutti i buoni oppure comprando grandi giocatori e cosi ottenendo risultati sul campo ?

Se i tifosi che vogliono tutto sono solo sognatori, ti posso tranquillamente rispondere che chi NON VUOLE I SOLDI ha giocato troppo a Football Manager.

E per me il calcio e sognare. Sognare giocatori di livello, partite importanti e trofei da vincere.
Se il calcio non fosse tutto questo non tiferei nemmeno perché il calcio non mi interessetebbe.
Il tuo figlio lo porti a San Siro sperando che questa magia lì entri nel cuore.
Se poi tu preferisci mostrare i bilanci del Milan con il segno + a tuo figlio... Fai pure.
O se il Milan finisce ottavo ma tu sei fiero di dirli che siamo ottavi sul campo ma siamo la squadra che ha il costo della rosa inferiore del intera serie A... ancora una volta contento tu.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> "Suning, cifra monstre pompata nell’Inter: sponsor per 227 mln in soli 3 anni. "
> 
> P.s: tra 150/200 milioni e zero euro ci sono dfferenze, sai?
> 
> 227 milioni in tre anni sono oltre 70 l’anno. Pensa a quante belle cose avrebbe potuto fare il competente Maldini con quei soldi, quest’Estate.



Infatti vedo che l'Inter ha preso 25 top player in estate..com'erano le parole di Ausilio? gli abbiamo preso Tonali sotto al naso perché non potevano fare mercato senza prima vendere..

l'ho ripetuto allo sfinimento: Suning usa l'inter per farsi pubblicità, ci sta che investano soldi in sponsorizzazione del club..c'è scritto Suning ovunque dalle loro parti!

In ogni caso, lo dico a te come a [MENTION=40]Djici[/MENTION] e [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION], non ho nessuna voglia di fare una guerra al forum, inoltre come utenti vi stimo tutti e tre, ma è una discussione priva di senso perché la vedete in un modo diverso dal mio e quindi non ha senso che vi spieghi altre 100 volte cosa intendo, lo avete capito bene..non mi sento un tifoso poco ambizioso, rivoglio un Milan vincente ma accetto che chi c'è ora voglia fare un passo alla volta


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ok che le nostre competitor fatturano 500 mln.
> Ma come sono riusciti a fatturare così tanto? Facendo player trading e ridimensionandosi cedendo tutti i buoni oppure comprando grandi giocatori e cosi ottenendo risultati sul campo ?
> 
> Se i tifosi che vogliono tutto sono solo sognatori, ti posso tranquillamente rispondere che chi NON VUOLE I SOLDI ha giocato troppo a Football Manager.
> ...



Lo fanno con partecipazioni costanti a una competizione che ormai garantisce 70 milioni, che da visibilità per cui gli sponsor pagano il doppio di prima e con lo stadio che porta altri 100 milioni

noi siamo spariti dal calcio che conta da 8 anni, viviamo coi diritti tv della derelitta serie a..come una rometta..sponsor in fuga e stadio in affitto...rendiamoci conto quanto siamo lontani dai veri top club...e pensiamo bastino 2 buoni giocatori per far tornare gli sponsor? Ormai tra i giovani (primo target di business) il nome Milan significa poco nulla..ma se tornassimo in CL si riaccenderebbe tanto..ecco perché è cruciale per noi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti vedo che l'Inter ha preso 25 top player in estate..com'erano le parole di Ausilio? gli abbiamo preso Tonali sotto al naso perché non potevano fare mercato senza prima vendere..
> 
> l'ho ripetuto allo sfinimento: Suning usa l'inter per farsi pubblicità, ci sta che investano soldi in sponsorizzazione del club..c'è scritto Suning ovunque dalle loro parti!
> 
> In ogni caso, lo dico a te come a [MENTION=40]Djici[/MENTION] e [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION], non ho nessuna voglia di fare una guerra al forum, inoltre come utenti vi stimo tutti e tre, ma è una discussione priva di senso perché la vedete in un modo diverso dal mio e quindi non ha senso che vi spieghi altre 100 volte cosa intendo, lo avete capito bene..non mi sento un tifoso poco ambizioso, rivoglio un Milan vincente ma accetto che chi c'è ora voglia fare un passo alla volta



Guarda, per me non c’è problema, la stima è reciproca, faccio solo presente che Zio [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] stesso, il filo societario per eccellenza, ha dato cinque alla proprietà per il non impegno palesato quest’Estate. E lo zio è uno che è sempre stato molto pacato nei giudizi verso sti Shylock qui.


----------



## Rivera10 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Prima o poi qualcuno mi spiegherà cosa c'è di male nell' avere una proprietà che vuole vincere e mette sul piatto soldi e competenza rispetto ad una amministrata da un fondo speculativo che ci amministra come un oggetto da risanare e vendere al miglior offerente. Noi siamo storicamente nell' elites delle squadre più importanti e abbiamo diritto ad una proprietà che non badi a spese per vincere.


----------



## Zanc9 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Santo subito!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Prima o poi qualcuno mi spiegherà cosa c'è di male nell' avere una proprietà che vuole vincere e mette sul piatto soldi e competenza rispetto ad una amministrata da un fondo speculativo che ci amministra come un oggetto da risanare e vendere al miglior offerente. Noi siamo storicamente nell' elites delle squadre più importanti e abbiamo diritto ad una proprietà che non badi a spese per vincere.



Sia eretto un mausoleo in tuo onore.


----------



## Raryof (21 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> "Suning, cifra monstre pompata nell’Inter: sponsor per 227 mln in soli 3 anni. "
> 
> P.s: tra 150/200 milioni e zero euro ci sono dfferenze, sai?
> 
> 227 milioni in tre anni sono oltre 70 l’anno. Pensa a quante belle cose avrebbe potuto fare il competente Maldini con quei soldi, quest’Estate.



Vogliono uscirne con l'autofinanziamento perché quando hanno speso si sono scottati, il punto è questo, di chi fidarsi? di Paolo? dei risultati? siamo in un momento in cui c'è bisogno di prendere ancora più fiducia in modo da spingere chi di dovere a sganciare quei soldi che non abbiamo speso ma che avevamo a gennaio, per cui è tassativo fare gruppo e non mollare un minuto, perché se la squadra gira e la proprietà non risponde alle necessità verrà tutto alla luce del sole, di miracoli con l'autofinanziamento non ne ho mai visti io, poi ci saranno altre questioni oltre alla campagna acquisti invernale forse ancora più importanti, parlo del discorso rinnovi in cui capiremo cosa saremo, se saremo una grande squadra rinnoveremo i giocatori che riterremo fondamentali, se saremo invece una squadricchia senza obbiettivi perderemo dei giocatori a 0 per nulla.. c'è un passettone da fare mica da poco qui, decidere se puntare in alto a tutti i costi o se vivacchiare alla benemeglio ben contenti degli sgravi che faremmo.
A gennaio tasteremo il terreno.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Prima o poi qualcuno mi spiegherà cosa c'è di male nell' avere una proprietà che vuole vincere e mette sul piatto soldi e competenza rispetto ad una amministrata da un fondo speculativo che ci amministra come un oggetto da risanare e vendere al miglior offerente. Noi siamo storicamente nell' elites delle squadre più importanti e abbiamo diritto ad una proprietà che non badi a spese per vincere.



Io non capisco davvero. Si criticano gli sceicchi che, secondo gli elliottiani, trattano Psg e City come giocattoli, ed invece Elliott che ci tratta come un asset da comprimere e risanare per poi cederci, guadagnondoci, e fregandosene dei risultati sportivi va elogiato ed esaltato. Boh.


----------



## Rivera10 (21 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io non capisco davvero. Si criticano gli sceicchi che, secondo gli elliottiani, trattano Psg e City come giocattoli, ed invece Elliott che ci tratta come un asset da comprimere e risanare per poi cederci, guadagnondoci, e fregandosene dei risultati sportivi va elogiato ed esaltato. Boh.



Davvero, queste prese di posizione da parte di vari utenti non riesco a spiegarmele. Sembra che investire nel Milan sia un peccato mortale per qualcuno. Ma il Milan è con il Real la più gloriosa società del mondo. Perché dovrebbe ridursi come il Dortmund a fare player trading per vivere ancora non lo capisco. Non mi meraviglio che ci fosse gente eccitata all' idea che uno come Rangnick sedesse sulla nostra panchina.


----------



## Rivera10 (21 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sia eretto un mausoleo in tuo onore.



Credimi ma mi sento strano a fare certi ragionamenti nel forum del Milan. Non credo esistano tifosi che dinanzi ad una proprietà che voglia spendere per vincere, dicano no, niente soldi solo acquisti low cost e poi si festeggia.. Boh sarò strano io...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Credimi ma mi sento strano a fare certi ragionamenti nel forum del Milan. Non credo esistano tifosi che dinanzi ad una proprietà che voglia spendere per vincere, dicano no, niente soldi solo acquisti low cost e poi si festeggia.. *Boh sarò strano io...[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Ma pure io. Si vede che
> 
> ...


----------



## Rivera10 (21 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma pure io. Si vede che
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Eh eh al di là del titolo della canzone del noto interista Ligabue mi pare che le cose stiano davvero così. Augurarsi di avere una proprietà forte e vincente penso sia normale soprattutto per noi che l' anno prossimo forse saremo chiamati a fare il salto di qualità.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Eh eh al di là del titolo della canzone del noto interista Ligabue mi pare che le cose stiano davvero così. Augurarsi di avere una proprietà forte e vincente penso sia normale soprattutto per noi che l' anno prossimo forse saremo chiamati a fare il salto di qualità.



Eh si, Champions League + approvazione stadio, la chiave per la cessione del club. Con quei tasselli il Diavolo verrà ceduto subito; ma devono finalmente andare al loro posto. La sbloccastadi credo sarà fondamentale.


----------

